
How Apache Kylin Achieves Precision with Count Distinct - samanticora
https://kyligence.io/blog/how-does-apache-kylin-achieve-precision-with-count-distinct/
======
Merick
Kylin is a super cool community. Very supportive and doing some neat stuff
with OLAP. If anyone is curious and wants to join us, you can read more about
the project here: [http://kylin.apache.org/](http://kylin.apache.org/)

